# Corona V8 Special Edition from Steampipes



## Rob Fisher

Next up in my haul from Hall of Vape in Stuttgart is the Corona V8 Special Edition from Steampipes in Germany! Again as with most German tanks, it's a biggie and this one is a special edition that was customised.

It can be a dual or single coil but it doesn't come with the single coil plug (which was annoying) so I did a dual build... it's also my first tank that uses metal rope to feed the juice up to the cotton wicks and so far it seems to wick really well. It's a 23mm tank so happily it fits on most of my mods. The quality of the tank is as you would expect from a German High-End tank... outstanding. 

There is airflow for days and it produces clouds for days if you want clouds... I'm way more interested in flavour and so far it seems to produce great flavour. I will report back in a few days once I have had time to get to know the tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Very interesting @Rob Fisher 
Looks nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Sjoeh I’m not understanding this RTA Oom, what are those braided pieces? Does it help with wicking? Or what’s the buzz?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Sjoeh I’m not understanding this RTA Oom, what are those braided pieces? Does it help with wicking? Or what’s the buzz?



The juice is down the bottom and the coils and wick are at the top. The steel cables go from the bottom to the top and the juice flows up the cable and the wick rests on top of the cable and wicks like a dream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> The juice is down the bottom and the coils and wick are at the top. The steel cables go from the bottom to the top and the juice flows up the cable and the wick rests on top of the cable and wicks like a dream.


Sjoeh! That’s epic! What material is that cable made from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Sjoeh! That’s epic! What material is that cable made from?



Stainless steel I think but gold plated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got my plugs for the Corona V8 RTA... much more my style with a single coil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

How tall is that Corona @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Captain Chaos said:


> How tall is that Corona @Rob Fisher?



53mm @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

That is one loooooong tank! Looks great


----------



## Rob Fisher

StompieZA said:


> That is one loooooong tank! Looks great



It sure is and sure is!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure is and sure is!
> 
> View attachment 136235


Now that mod and tank are are made for each other!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure is and sure is!
> 
> View attachment 136235


That wooden VM Box in the background looks great! The Corona x Stratum looks epic as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I figured what better time than now to resurrect the Corona V8 Limited Edition! Seeing our stupid government continues to ban Vaping and cigarettes even under lockdown level 3 when alcohol is allowed and most people are going back to work on the 1st I thought I would pull out my Corona!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> I figured what better time than now to resurrect the Corona V8 Limited Edition! Seeing our stupid government continues to ban Vaping and cigarettes even under lockdown level 3 when alcohol is allowed and most people are going back to work on the 1st I thought I would pull out my Corona!
> View attachment 196729
> View attachment 196730


Impressive

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RuiG

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure is and sure is!
> 
> View attachment 136235



That Stratum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

I still would not mind getting my hands on one of these, ok not so blinged up but one none the less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Didn't you have this for sale.
It's a good thing you kept it.


Rob Fisher said:


> I figured what better time than now to resurrect the Corona V8 Limited Edition! Seeing our stupid government continues to ban Vaping and cigarettes even under lockdown level 3 when alcohol is allowed and most people are going back to work on the 1st I thought I would pull out my Corona!
> View attachment 196729
> View attachment 196730


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Didn't you have this for sale.
> It's a good thing you kept it.



I did have it up for sale before I worked out how to do a single coil in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I 


Rob Fisher said:


> I did have it up for sale before I worked out how to do a single coil in it.


Remember you brought it from Hall of Vape if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> I
> 
> Remember you brought it from Hall of Vape if I'm not mistaken.



100% @Resistance! It was so shiny I couldn't help myself!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

